# Jensen vm 9312 help



## Screwed & Cutt (Aug 11, 2006)

Is there a way to wire this Jensen vm 9312 touchscreen to play dvd's without setting the parking brake? ANy help will be greatly appreciated! :biggrin:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

ATTENTION TO ANYONE WITH A JENSEN IN-DASH LCD/DVD H/U models:
VM9311,VM9411, VM9511TS and/or 9021TS 

YOU CAN BYPASS THE PARKING BRAKE SECURITY FEATURE FOR FREE!!!! WITHOUT PAYING FOR THOSE PULSE BOXES OR ANY ADDITIONAL HARDWARE!!!!! 
YES THE LITTLE BLACK BOXES WORK....BUT THEY'RE A SCAM CAUSE YOU CAN DO THIS FREE USING THE JENSEN FACTORY OVERRIDE CODE 
So if that isn't clear enough, let me further explain. The code is a permanent way of disabling the brake override on the jensen units. 

There are two ways of doing this: 
Insert the DVD 
After the disc loads and plays you will see a blue screen telling you "it is unlawful to drive with a movie blah blah blah" 
1)Activate the brake sequence and disable the blue screen using the hand brake, the switch method or anything else to give the unit its three pulses to disable that freakin blue screen. 
(What I did was I installed my radio entirely, then took the pink wire and touched for two seconds, removed for two seconds and then touched and held the negative pole of a mower battery laying on my passenger seat until the screen was no longer blue.) 
2) Next, on the main remote press stop twice, then 1, 2, 6, 4. 
You will now see a hidden menu that says: 
Region Code 
Brake Override (I know you're drooling by now) 
Macrovision (Watch all the burned and pirated movies you want if this option is off) 
Loader Version 
Model Version 
3) Using the right joystick on the unit, navigate to the options of your choice, click on them to toggle on, off or which region code you want. 
This is what you want: 
Region Code: 1 
Brake Override ON 
Macrovision: OFF 
When your done, click SYS SETUP on the main remote TWICE to save the settings and bingo, your done!!! Hooray!!! You can now kill your whole family in the car while watching that adult movie while your driving..... 

The other way of doing this is by not engaging the parking brake sequence, thus you're inputting the code blindly. 
1) Insert the DVD and you'll get the blue screen. 
(If you have more than one tv, the unit itself will have the blue screen but the additional tv's you have plugged in will NOT, they will show the dvd menu. Thus you will be able to see the hidden menu on the additional screens after inputting the code, but not on the main unit because of its blue screen.) 
2) On the main remote, push stop twice and then 1, 2, 6, 4 
3) Push the joystick on the unit SOUTH twice and then click it once. 
4) Press SYS SETUP on the main remote twice to save your settings. 

It may take a few tries but you'll get it. This method can be done if you don't want to bother temporarily activating the brake sequence, but if you only have the unit and no additional tv's, its #$%^&* damn hardbecause you can't see the settings your changing. 
I tried to make this as clear as possible. If you have questions, private message me or post here. Best of Luck! 

EDIT by Brahma Brian for NEWER model VM9312 is as follows...

1: Go into AM/FM mode
2: Hit "setup" on the remote control
3: Enter 543210 on the remote, listening for the beep for each number entered
4: A new menu will appear. Touch the button that has the hammer/screwdriver on it in the upper left-hand part of the screen.
5: Select Brake bypass to "ON" and hit the "X" near the bottom of the screen.
6: Use the unit wisely and above all safely. A ticket is one thing, causing a fatal accident due to negligence is another


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Well on most units there is a wire that goes to your parking lamps. 
If you look in the manual it wil tell you which one. 
This wire grounds when the lights are on, the lights are on when the parking brake is on.
all you gotta do is ground that wire to your other ground wire and that will take care of it.


----------



## Screwed & Cutt (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you very much.


1: Go into AM/FM mode
2: Hit "setup" on the remote control
3: Enter 543210 on the remote, listening for the beep for each number entered
4: A new menu will appear. Touch the button that has the hammer/screwdriver on it in the upper left-hand part of the screen.
5: Select Brake bypass to "ON" and hit the "X" near the bottom of the screen.

Worked to perfection


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

str8_tripn_82

Next time, point them in the direction of the information please...  

But thanks for helping him...


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

to save you from doing all that bullshit, take the wire that connects to the parking brake and run it direct to a ground. It will work trust me!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I have this unit in my daily and I love it. VERY GOOD features for a budget DVD/CD flip.


----------



## suthernnuccaupnorf (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jan 31 2008, 05:32 PM~9834498
> *to save you from doing all that bullshit, take the wire that connects to the parking brake and run it direct to a ground. It will work trust me!
> *


i had the same model and did the same thing and it worked so you should do that


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 31 2008, 05:14 PM~9834333
> *str8_tripn_82
> 
> Next time, point them in the direction of the information please...
> ...


Will do....sorry for any inconvenience Brahma Bian not my intention


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Feb 1 2008, 07:58 AM~9839979
> *Will do....sorry for any inconvenience Brahma Brian not my intention
> *


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

No problem at all man, I'm glad you took the effort to find the information he needed and solved his problem...

We need more of that around here, I can't do it by myself, LOL


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

doesn't bother me to help someone out


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 1 2008, 05:13 PM~9843880
> *No problem at all man, I'm glad you took the effort to find the information he needed and solved his problem...
> 
> We need more of that around here, I can't do it by myself, LOL
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

that code actually does work, got the same unit


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

Mine I just run the pink parking brake wire and ground it. But I have mine on a toggle switch say the police pull me over I just flip the switch and they think it's not working. :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74SSELCO_@Aug 17 2008, 01:33 AM~11363228
> *Mine I just run the pink parking brake wire and ground it. But I have mine on a toggle switch say the police pull me over I just flip the switch and they think it's not working. :thumbsup:
> *


X10,000 I have the dual 8181 and did that too i love to keep em guessing :biggrin:


----------

